# Pregnant Anaconda Run Over :(



## davies.ads (Apr 23, 2012)

Just saw this video on the net, sad to think that the person who ran over it didnt see it. Even sadder that it was pregnant. Quite a big snake tho, and the babies are pretty big too seeing as they weren't even born.

LiveLeak.com - Pregnant anaconda got runned over.Aftermath


----------



## Emilie (Apr 23, 2012)

That's unreal. Pretty large snakes those anacondas


----------



## Lizzy90 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hard to think someone didn't see her since she was so big. I'm impressed with her size, but more for how many young she was carrying. That's an amazing amount :shock:


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 24, 2012)

That's a lot of baby condas amazing how they all fit. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zfmlov


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow! They're born huge!


----------



## Rissi (Apr 24, 2012)

They can swim too! that david attenborough snake dvd shows one giving birth and they just swim off. little legends.


----------



## MesseNoire (Apr 24, 2012)

That was not Anaconda.
That was The Aconda!


----------



## JolyV (Jun 6, 2012)

Amazing:shock:


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 6, 2012)

imagine breeding and feeding them, you'd need a cattle farm lol!


----------



## mrdose (Jun 7, 2012)

how sad  such beautiful snakes...


----------



## saratoga (Jun 7, 2012)

Think I counted at least 46 young.

Thanks for sharing


----------

